# Yesterday's News



## kdubbz117 (Mar 1, 2011)

I use the Yesterday's News for my rabbits' litter pans/boxes, but one of the women I work with uses the Yesterday's News from the cat aisle at our store because it saves money. Her rabbit refuses to use a litter pan/box, so she doesn't use it in his cage. However, she uses it with her ferrets. I'm constantly looking for ways to save some money when it comes to providing for my animals, that way I can give them more for less. 

Multiple people have said it's all the same when it comes to the Yesterday's News litter, and I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case. 

I guess what I'm asking is if it really is all the same (just with a picture of a different animal on the packaging), and if using the Yesterday's New litter from the cat aisle would be perfectly fine for my rabbits?


----------



## featpete (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't know whether the different versions have the same litter, but I'm pretty certain that the cat version is safe for rabbits because it's made from 100% recycled paper.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 1, 2011)

Yesterday's News is all the same. There might be a slight difference in the texture of the pellets, but it's not a different product or anything. Just avoid the scented stuff. 

If you really want to save money, try wood pellets. They are made from compressed saw dust. Some pets stores carry them as cat litter, but that is expensive. Feed stores usually have it and a 40 pound bag costs about $6. Some hardware stores also carry it in the winter as wood stove pellets for about the same price.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll second the wood pellets, they absorb so much faster and the smell is so much less than Yesterday's news. I tried both and got the wood pellets from the pet store (I paid $10 for a small bag there) but found the 40lb bag at Home Depot for $6 - I paid $15 for Yesterdays News - I'm using up the Yesterday's News but I won't buy it again. I will buy the pellets again before winter leaves, cuz I can't find them in the spring


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 1, 2011)

I think the wood pellets are better


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2011)

We use the wood pellets and they work great! We get them at the feed store and pay $4.95 a bag.


----------



## kdubbz117 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm so paranoid about wood chips, to be honest. Both Caramel and Chocolat like to eat certain stuff I get... Even if it's harmless to them, it still makes me incredibly nervous/freaked out. They did it with some of the different types of Carefresh beddings before I started using the Basic.

The Yesterday's News isn't too bad in my opinion. I don't know if it has anything to do with the Bi Odor stuff I've been using in the buns' water bottles. 

Also, I was reading the latest issue of Rabbits USA, and in one of the articles they had, I read that hay is put in the litter pans? Is there any reason for this? (I was at work and we were closing so I couldn't reach more about that.)

I also have no idea where I could even find a feed store to get wood pellets for cheap. :/


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 1, 2011)

look for wood stove pellets or stall bedding. I get mine at tractor supply. This is what I use.
Patterson Premium


----------



## missyscove (Mar 1, 2011)

A lot of people add hay to the litter pans because rabbits like to eat and poop at the same time (I believe it has something to do with less time above ground and within sight of predators). It can be a really helpful litter training tool. 

Also, personally I would recommend against adding anything to the water. If the water tastes off it can really decrease their intake and good fluid intake is essential for a healthy gut. Sometimes if I find a bun isn't drinking as much water as I like I'll add a second water source spiked with a little juice, but I never take away the option of fresh, clean water.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 2, 2011)

I use yesterday's news from the cat isle. I've never had an issue with any smell. Do you think feeding them parsly deoderises the pee?


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 2, 2011)

never has with mine the wood just smells better to me maybe it's because I used to work for a newspaper lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2011)

You can get the Wood Stove Pelets at Lowes, Home Depot any type of store like this. I put a plastic grate over the litter, it's so easy to keep clean too.

I gotta stock up soon too they can be hard to get in the summer.

Susan


----------



## Boz (Mar 6, 2011)

I love wood pellets! They work great! I made a video comparing wood pellets to yesterday's news: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=63726&forum_id=93


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 6, 2011)

you did good on that video!


----------

